# Schwinn Admiral Motorbike 1930's?



## dave429 (Nov 22, 2015)

Picked up this frame and fork for a Schwinn Admiral Motorbike. I'm guessing early 30's (F1283 Serial Number)and that it would run 26" Balloon Tires.
I have a few questions:
-Can anybody help narrow down the year?
-Would this model use 26" tires and would it have drop center rims?
-What fenders, stem and handlebars would I use to build it? Thanks!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 22, 2015)

This appears to be 1933\34 based on the rear seat stay width nearest to the frame.... other more experienced schwinn guys would know


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 22, 2015)

Here's a pic of my Admiral that has an A serial number. I believe it to be a 35 from some sources based on the serial number. It's been repainted, but am currently working on removing the red house paint. It's black with red underneath. The wheels are drop center, painted rain gutter fenders (equipped bikes had stainless fenders), braced bars and Messinger seat.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice bike. I think mine has original paint. From what I researched they came in black blue and red. I'm going to try and build mine up this winter. I have the rims, i really need a seat post, seat and bars to at least get it road worthy. what size balloon tires did they run on these? 26 x 2 1/8? Is the frame different in the B10 E vs B9 or was it mostly the difference in being fully equipped?


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 23, 2015)

I believe there is no difference in the frame. But I did check the 35 catalog in the prewar Schwinn book.
The B10E and the B9 had the stainless fenders and the seat chassis had a flat rail. The B10E had a tank, rack and light with a battery can. They had a truss fork and rods.

There was also a B10EC and a B9C. They had enameled fenders and the seat had a wire chassis. And again the B10EC had the tank, rack and light. They are also shown without truss rods or truss fork.

I believe the differences on my bike ( a B9C but with truss fork ) is based on who Schwinn distrbuted through. I think Admirals were sold thru Whites appliance stores but not positive about that.

The B series bikes had the 26 x 2 1/8 tires.

Your bike does look to have the original paint. You could build it up a few different ways. They ride well, I rode mine quite a bit over the summer.


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice looking frameset!
The alphabet prefix on Schwinn frames started in 1935, so that at least narrows it down to the Balloon tire era.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment. So are you saying then that the bike is probably a 1935?


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 24, 2015)

I just read my post again. Sorry I wasn't very clear. But my A serial number was dated as a 35. Meant to include that your F serial number was 35 also. I think that's what cyclingday was also saying.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 24, 2015)

okay, thanks for the clarification. I can't wait to get her built up to ride. Will the bike fit 26 x 2.125 tires?


----------



## cds2323 (Nov 24, 2015)

From what I can see your frame looks the same as mine. Mine is riding on 26x2.125 tires.


----------



## dave429 (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice, I basically need handlebars and a seat and seat post and I will at least be able to ride it! The rest can come later.


----------

